# What have they done to it?!?!???



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Was in the supermarket today and on my way out i had a quick glance over the mags to see if there was anything worth getting and near EVO mag i saw Lax Power. well have a look for yourself.

http://www.maxpower.co.uk/latestissue/mag.html
Notice the caption "Brutal", they got that right


its almost as bad as that other R33 with metal flake paint and the stupid bonnet vents.


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Well i suppose there will be some that like it.....
Im just not one of them 
Looks bloody terrible, SHOULDNT OF HAPPENEN TO A GTR 

RICH S


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Each to their own. I bet my standard looking car is more brutal than that car though lol.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

After spotting Rich's reply....
more cars like Rich's minty. EXACTLY what a skyline should look like!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Looks fooking awful!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

shamefull and tacky!! how can someone brutalise a GTR to look like a chav nova/paxo!


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

I saw that. Not nice, but it's got a european GT car look about it (think 3 series touring cars)


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Now that, my friends, is a good example of what *not* to do to your skyline


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

www.nemesisperformance.net

it appears these guys had their eyes packed in thick cloth before they slapped on that plastic.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

my ass has produced a better looking turd than that. I don't think even Nissan could restore that car to its former glory


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

That is possibly the only Skyline I WOULD mind being seen in!


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Looks like an astra. JKO? is that supposed be mean Joke?


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

christ! it's even worse now that you can see a decent picture of it :S

Still, I've seen even worse: http://www.maxpower.co.uk/car/history_template.asp?idArticle=2117


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Im saying very little about this !!   

If its any concillation its running HKS2.8 2530's and Abbey mapping.

Although it does probably weigh close on 2tons by now !!

J.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Just when you thought a veilside kit couldn't get any worse.*

Aweful, in fact it's bordering on a crime. I LOVE the arches on the M's Factory R32 but this thing? Nasty.

But, it's Max Power, so what do you expect.


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

Moschops said:


> I LOVE the arches on the M's Factory R32


any pics online?


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Was gona say, isnt Bladeys car a Nemesis special?

I think you guys have to look at the marketing side of it. The boss of Nemesis may not even like how the car looks, but is it going to get his company a shit load of attention and publicity and hundreds of UK ricers flooding his store? I think so.

I'm pretty sure most people on the lancer register said similar stuff about the Veilside Evo 6 Nemesis did, but it got them features


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Hmm, not to my taste. I don't really know much about Nemesis, but i haven't seen a nice looking demo car of theirs yet. Each to their own, i suppose


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Complete garbage. Knew this would happen as soon as R33 GTR pricing got on the radar of Lax Flower ricers.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh no, poor Skyline. It does look a bit turd now in my opinion.

I would however have to agree with emicen, in that Nemesis probably hate it too, but its gonna get them tons of publicity. 

In my dealings with Nemesis I found them to be very helpful and knowlegeable, and they were prepared to go out of their way to help me. In that respect I think they are good, but their Skyline sucks balls, (looks wise).


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

shadowninja said:


> christ! it's even worse now that you can see a decent picture of it :S
> 
> Still, I've seen even worse: http://www.maxpower.co.uk/car/history_template.asp?idArticle=2117


I have to say that I quite liked the silver R5 GTT that Jamie Shaw originally did. The TVR gets attention, sure. I respect the guy because the QUALITY of his work is second to none. Same with Nemesis - haven't seen any bad workmanship. But if the work they're creating isn't really my cup of tea then fair enough - but I won't slate them for it just because I don't like it. If it was sh1t quality then yes, but it isn't.

Each to their own though. You're all very quick to slag off the Lax Power brigade and point and laugh at people who you see as "Barry"ing their cars.

A car can be modified to someone's own taste. If the work is done badly I'll be the first one to suck through my teeth and shake my head. But if the work is done well, even if I don't like the style or result, I'll happily give credit where credit's due. Some, but thankfully not all, of the this forum's members are very quick to jump on their high horse and look down their noses at other people's efforts.

Have a little respect for the work, even if the style isn't to your liking.

Think of it like this - a 17 year old who works his (or her) ass off for 6 months to be able to afford a bodykit for their Saxo is doing the RIGHT thing. They work hard and EARN what they want. Most of them can't afford serious performance cars but want something personalised and unique - something that makes them stand out from the crowd. Surely this is a good thing? If they've put so much effort into their car don't you think they're more likely to repsect YOUR vehicle? They ain't gonna break into your car, vandalise or steal it. They understand about respecting property simply because they want people to respect THEIR vehicle and wouldn't like someone to break into, vandalise or steal their own pride and joy.

As much as you slag off anyone who does something different or not to your taste, I think you should encourage it rather than laugh at these people. If everyone modified their own cars you wouldn't get so many people thieving, vandalising and generally having no respect for your property or vehicle.

If I see a tidy, totally standard Skyline GT-R, I respect the vehicle. If I see a 1.1 Saxo with 3 grand of bodykit and paint, leather and neons I respect the owner, even if I don't like the car. If you choose to modify a Skyline purely for performance gains then I respect that. If you chose to keep it mechanically totally standard but go potty on the bodywork (like the Nemesis GTR) then I respect that too.

Some of you lot need to learn to be less intolerant of other people who don't necessarily subscribe to the same ideals as yourselves when it comes to modifying a car.

<RANT Mode cancel>

PS. Not having a pop at you spcifically shadowninja - just quoting your post as you linked to the Jamie Shaw TVR as well as the GTR. Sorry dude


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

I mapped that Nemesis GT-R, the owner Zenon is a very nice guy indeed, and while the car is not to my tastes, I appreciate that he loves it. Its actually quite a weapon, 2.8 HKS Stroker, 2530's, Step-2 cams etc... So its no slouch


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

dan0h said:


> I mapped that Nemesis GT-R, the owner Zenon is a very nice guy indeed, and while the car is not to my tastes, I appreciate that he loves it. Its actually quite a weapon, 2.8 HKS Stroker, 2530's, Step-2 cams etc... So its no slouch


All the more pity then that it looks like a bag of shit isn't it.

There's no accounting for zero taste, I suppose.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Can you buy burberry print paint??


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

LOL!!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

exactly, people are saying max power are improving themselves and featuring decent skylines, if this their idea of improving themselves and skylines then they are simply clueless.

But imagine a mclaren f1 with led washers, furey dices, under car neons, rabbit silver hutch mesh.... that would also be a crime! just like making what was once a nice skyline into a tacky looking car..

Im not commenting on their workman ship...if its the boy racer the image they want to create with their demo cars and pull in a load of paxo and nova owners good luck to them...they are certainly doing a good job creating attention.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

yunis m8 READ the thead

K


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Almost like the wheel arches but the front?? Its a bit like Veilside which I dont like much either. 
Its a bit like a page 3 'model' - grabs the attention then you look a bit closer and think what would that be like to wake up next to. 
Kind of sums up Max P really, basically big tits, sensation not sensational, ok in the right place I suppose, where that might be is personal.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Durzel said:


> All the more pity then that it looks like a bag of shit isn't it.
> 
> There's no accounting for zero taste, I suppose.


Thanks very much for your opinion Durzel. Whilst I don't agree with what you're saying I respect that this is an open forum and you can say what you like. I'm just very disappointed that members of such a great forum can be so opinionated.

Let me ask you this then - if I put a broken blue line down the side of my R32 GT-R (something like this










would that make me a chav? Ok - ignore the rest of the CGI styling - it's just the stripes that I like... Do I risk being called a Barry for having these on my car?


 

Still, LMAO at the Burberry paint. That chromed BMW that was posted up a few months ago was shown at a car show the other week. Does anyone know if it's polished aluminium, steel, chrome or actually paint? A few different reports said that it was paint-based??


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

the car is a statement as is all of our cars. personaly i think the car doesent look good is because of the round arches(made for a z32 as on there demo car) and the r33 is a smooth but has some sharp lines in it wereas the z32 is all round, otherwise the car would have looked good(appart from the airbrushing and the oh so appauling front bumper) it has 12 inc WIDE rears 

K


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

the car above looks quiet nice, except for the roof and skirt air scoops!!

when cosmetically modifying a car you must know when to stop or else if you get carried away you could potentially make it look terrible!


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

jim that chrome is a paint

K


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah I agree - I don't like the air scoops and wouldn't have them on my own car. But I *do* like the blue stripes. In the few months I've had my Skyline I've come to consider this forum as a great place with lots of helpful and knowledgeable members all of whom seem to be rational, intelligent and enthusiastic individuals. I just find it massively disappointing that people can be so quick to judge other people's efforts.

Fair enough to say "Not my cup of tea" or "I don't like it" but to say that it's a piece of shit is taking it a bit too far. Like I said, I may express my dislike of what you do with your car but I will always respect the hard work and the QUALITY of work, even if the finished piece isn't to my taste. Just 'cos you don't like it doesn't mean that it's a piece of shit. Unless, of course, you think everyone should do the same things with their cars.

Variety is the spice of life...


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Jim appreciating ones effort is one thing, but that skyline is just horrible, i guess many hard core skyline fans here are just saddened and shocked to see such a nice car cosmetically vandalised.... Have you seen the grey R33 GTR with glitter on the maguires advert in max power? that is another skyline destroyed.

I wonder how Mr Hiroshi Tamura Skyline designer? would react to seeing these skylines?


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

my twopence worth..
the car in question is actually in the area i live, and from afar (about half a mile) it looks ok. ive driven past it before, and my girlfriend had to ask if it was a 33, i looked twice and thought yeah it is but when you see it close up in the max power pics, the panel gaps are dreadful, the airbrushing not all that, and it looks bloated. the arches dont seem to fit with the rest of the car, they look 'wrong'. the guy obviously loves his car, has spent a huge wad on it, and at least he's had the engine worked on, which is a good thing i suppose having to cart that extra weight about.

i think the chavs at mcdonalds will love it, dunno about everyone else though


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Jim27 said:


> Yeah I agree - I don't like the air scoops and wouldn't have them on my own car. But I *do* like the blue stripes. In the few months I've had my Skyline I've come to consider this forum as a great place with lots of helpful and knowledgeable members all of whom seem to be rational, intelligent and enthusiastic individuals. I just find it massively disappointing that people can be so quick to judge other people's efforts.
> 
> Fair enough to say "Not my cup of tea" or "I don't like it" but to say that it's a piece of shit is taking it a bit too far. Like I said, I may express my dislike of what you do with your car but I will always respect the hard work and the QUALITY of work, even if the finished piece isn't to my taste. Just 'cos you don't like it doesn't mean that it's a piece of shit. Unless, of course, you think everyone should do the same things with their cars.
> 
> Variety is the spice of life...


Why should I mince my words? I call it how I see it. Just because I think its a horrendous POS doesn't mean to say it "is". I think it's hideous, why should I lie and say something I don't mean like "each to their own" ?

If it makes you feel better I respect the amount of work and money the bloke has thrown at other people to make his car look like a total mess. I tip my hat to his respect and admiration for the marque and what it stands for, and only wish someday I could be blessed with the creative zen genius he obviously has.

PS. I think the blue stripe idea sounds cool, but who am I to judge?



Yunis A said:


> Jim appreciating ones effort is one thing, but that skyline is just horrible, i guess many hard core skyline fans here are just saddened and shocked to see such a nice car cosmetically vandalised.... Have you seen the grey R33 GTR with glitter on the maguires advert in max power? that is another skyline destroyed.
> 
> I wonder how Mr Hiroshi Tamura Skyline designer? would react to seeing these skylines?


Amen to that.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

LOL @ Durzel. Yeah mate, I know what you mean about people throwing money at their cars. If the work is as bad as spudgun says it is then I'm very disappointed - had heard some good things about Nemesis...

I understand that you don't think you should veil your opinions in niceties. Just like everyone else I've seen some cars and just sniggered as they've gone past, but I've been bitten by the modifying bug, just like many people on here. I just don't like to see people thinking that they're better than other people when it comes to these sort of things. Whilst there are undoubtedly some Barry-esque cars out and about, it's a very grey area as you get closer and closer to what you perceive as "nicely modified" cars and what other people will call a Barry-mobile.

That Barry cars website - how would you feel if you fitted a few bits to your car that you thought were pukka (eg Nismo wheels, bodykit and some privacy tints) and then some jumped up nobber who drives a diesel Ford Mondeo posts a photo of your car he took at a services on the Barry cars website and said that it was a piece of shit? What do you thnk they'd make a the Top Secret R34, Supras or any other monster machine for that matter?

I just don't like intolerance, that's all. Sorry if I sounded a bit OTT but I've worked with some pretty prejudiced people in my time, in particular one bloke who actually said "You're a dick for spending money on your car 'cos anything that isn't standard looks shit." And this guy weighed 20 stone and drove an old rusty 1.6 Escort, and was a horrible racist bigot. Kinda makes me a little over-sensitive when people say things like "It's a piece of shit".


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I see rice has landed in the UK. Compliments to the creators, you have no taste whatsoever


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Jim, did you used to own a Saxo with a bodykit before your R33?  

The car looks absolutly shite!


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

Jim27 said:


> LOL @ Durzel. Yeah mate, I know what you mean about people throwing money at their cars. If the work is as bad as spudgun says it is then I'm very disappointed - had heard some good things about Nemesis...
> 
> :


hi jim. you only have to look at the article/photos in max power to see that the gaps are a mile apart. the bonnet doesnt seem to fit right, the arches have a great gap around them with what look like bolt holes on the edge, the headlight conversion doesnt seem to fit nice and tight, etc etc etc.
i know yan at nemesis very well,and i have nothing bad to say about him at all, he's a genuinely nice bloke, but as far as im aware, HE doesnt do bodywork, so maybe they outsourced the job, built the engine, and then had mapping done at abbey? but overall its seen as a nemesis car. lots of free pr which is no bad thing for them, depends what market they are aiming at i suppose.
i dont think nemesis can be blamed for this car, they have to do what the customer asks i guess, sadly.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Jim, did you used to own a Saxo with a bodykit before your R33?
> 
> The car looks absolutly shite!


Nope - I had a Sunny GTI-R  Never owned a Saxo in my life, but have seen some horrendously modified ones, but have also seen some nicely modified ones.

You think it looks shite. Fair enough. You're entitled to your own opinion (even if it's wrong  )

I can understand how people are gonna find it very easy to hate this car. It is, indeed, aimed at getting attention. And undoubtedly it'll do this.

Yes, it's not for the purist Skyline enthusiasts. But you gotta ask yourself - do you worship at the church of Skyline and see anything "different" being done to a Skyline as sacrelige?

What if I said that the Skyline body is nothing more than a shell and that the engine & drivetrain are the real heart and soul of the car - thus meaning that anyone who messes with the engine/drivetrain spec are ruining the real essence of the car? Y'see - it's all about what YOU want out of your car. I just don't think people should be so openly mocked by other owners if they choose to follow a different route than the rest of us.

:smokin:


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

the shell including its guts make a skyline into a special car it is! you cant have one or the other, its needs both the shell and the internals.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Fair point. So do you think it's fair to say a car's shite 'cos someone's got a big dingle turbo, stroker kit, port & polishing, cams, etc etc.?


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

no those are quality mods, makes for a powerfull engine if done right...does not make the car look cheap and tacky, like the fiberglass panels


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Agree with Durzel 100%. That car has not got one single redeeming feature. I'm unable to comment on the engine but overall, I no longer see anything that resembles neither a Skyline nor a GTR, so I think it's fair to assume it's actually neither.

And to assume that that car would not cause offence to many Skyline owners is a little naive. Its sole purpose seems to be to shock people - all for the wrong reasons. All the true GTR enthusiasts I know take a lot of time and sponge up the wealth of experience to do something in the name of taste.

You also must stop blaming intolerance for our reluctance to accept these cars as 'a good show'. Tolerance has nothing to do with it, it's simply bad taste.

It seems the primary goal of many of these hideous creations is to get into a cover shot of one of these 2 bit, tacky car magazines that possess as much quality and knowledge as manhole cover. A sad, sad, SORRY state of affairs and I'm saddened to see so many GTR's go this way.

Incidentally, why do we never hear of these so-called Skyline enthusiasts until we see these aberrations on the cover of said, cheapo magazines? If these guys were true enthusiasts, why don't we see these cars until it's too late?

Cem


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*It would be a real a shame if*

someone stole it and the police found it returned back to standard.....lol
just my opinon..


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Jim27 said:


> Whilst there are undoubtedly some Barry-esque cars out and about, it's a very grey area as you get closer and closer to what you perceive as "nicely modified" cars and what other people will call a Barry-mobile.
> 
> That Barry cars website - how would you feel if you fitted a few bits to your car that you thought were pukka (eg Nismo wheels, bodykit and some privacy tints) and then some jumped up nobber who drives a diesel Ford Mondeo posts a photo of your car he took at a services on the Barry cars website and said that it was a piece of shit? What do you thnk they'd make a the Top Secret R34, Supras or any other monster machine for that matter?
> 
> :


  Argh!! my name is Barry, please dont include me with others who share my name and bring shame on all of us who are called the same with nothing stuck on our cars (well maybe a few tasteful bits) 
Still could be worse my name could be Max.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Blow Dog said:


> Agree with Durzel 100%. That car has not got one single redeeming feature. I'm unable to comment on the engine but overall, I no longer see anything that resembles neither a Skyline nor a GTR, so I think it's fair to assume it's actually neither.
> 
> And to assume that that car would not cause offence to many Skyline owners is a little naive. Its sole purpose seems to be to shock people - all for the wrong reasons. All the true GTR enthusiasts I know take a lot of time and sponge up the wealth of experience to do something in the name of taste.
> 
> ...


Now you've got me worried, will people like my car when it's done, (do they even like it as it is now!), I don't want people saying I've destroyed a Skyline, (as I think Nemesis have done with this one), but I do have plans for it!  

But you have heard of me before my cars got anywhere near a magazine.  

Alex B


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Alex j B said:


> Now you've got me worried, will people like my car when it's done, (do they even like it as it is now!), I don't want people saying I've destroyed a Skyline, (as I think Nemesis have done with this one), but I do have plans for it!
> 
> But you have heard of me before my cars got anywhere near a magazine.
> 
> Alex B


Looked good last time mate


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

I went to the Lax power event becaus I wanted some decent pictures of the Top Secret R34 and the R33 which I will be making a thread to soon.

As for this brutal car.....well..........I think most of has already been covered


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Well i bet all the 17 yr old chavs love it  Infact i bet the on the day (MAX POWER LIVE) they preffered it to the TS R34...

Gez


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL

I think it did win car of the show as it goes !!!   

Zenon - the owner who is now in his late 40's I think - has had this car for three or more years as I recall - longer than quite a few here !! It already had the "normal" veilside front and rear bumper kit, and sideskirts and also had steel tubbies with a few other mods running around 450bhp iirc.

He wanted to go all out with the car but decided to just get the engine refreshed and 2530's and then maybe get the rest done later. Unfortunately he loves to race, and the frustration of running the engine in must have gotten the better of him as an hour after Abbeys had taken the rev limit off the car (they had mapped it a day or two earlier but reset the limit by mistake I believe) he sadly changed from 8000revs in 3rd gear into 2nd instead of 4th.

That made him make his mind up that as he needed a whole new engine he may as well "go for broke". He loves the car to bits (he bought his son a 33gtr too, which he promptly wrote off!!) and loves to get attraction, so in that sense the car is a winner as it certainly gets noticed. I have told him its not to my taste but I can appreciate its been done pretty well. No-one moaned about the bonnet when it was on Rocket Rons car !!!! The side skirts are MEANT to look a bit like the bodykit from the GT2 Porsches, and not many people here moan about the rivets on those cars either !!!! lol

Im not defending him, and Im certainly not defending Nemesis, I just think too many people round here forget what the point of owning a car is.............. TO GET WHAT YOU WANT FROM THEM.

If we were all the same we would be running around in GT3's or Cossies or something. But were not, and we chose the GTR because it has the mix of things we want for our cars. Gio (hipogtr) wants nigh on 1000bhp under his foot in his regular drive. Cem wanted Nismo perfection through and through and got that. Others are governed by monetry limits and chose the best compromise of what they want vs what they can afford. Whilst I personally wouldnt be seen dead in this car, I can at least cut him some slack for being an individual.

I still enjoy jumping on cars that are hideous and have only looks and no go, but this car is a bit different imho.

J.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

Very well said Bladey...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

With less gay paint, no roof/bonnet scoops that serve no real funtion, and no airbrushing, id say the car WOULD be perfectly fine, dont get me wrong, it wouldnt be my fave car, but i wouldnt see anything to slag it off about.

At least its got the GO to back up the show, more than you can say for a LOT of modded Skylines in the uk...

When it comes down to it, apart from what i said above, pretty much all the mods could/do serve some practical use, and its not styled far from what a race car would (if regulations allowed).

In that last pic it dont look like the wheels are right for the arches tho.

Infact, after looking at that pic for a long time, i think if the car was totally black, or silver, i think itd look VERY good.

Thing is, everyone likes to slate everything here dont they  

PS- Jim, you mentioned the stripes etc on the side, well depending if the rest of the car suits it, it could look good, look at the Nismo car for example.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

the arches and paintworrk look out of place so does the front bumper and that contraption on th eroof..oh and the head lights too! the rest is fine....


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Bladey, you've gone bloody soft!!


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

aye, in the head


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Lax Flower strikes again with yet more shite to excite 10 year old kids - that braindead numpty that designed the kit (based on R32 Combat) is the worst slur against the mark ever!!!!!!!

Ok someone will like it - personally i pity their labrador


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

bladerider - well said mate


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not to my taste, but I do like the seats.  

T


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I agree with him, but going on past performances, who belives that if he had nowt to do with Nemisis, bladey wouldve slagged this car to high heaven with the rest of the people (and their sheep)?

Me too


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

pretty much all's been said about it, im not going to try and bore anyone!!

it;s down to taste, and like one of you said, what you want from your car. theres always going to be people who love and hate cars!

at least it was driven down to the show, then back up! no trailor, no nothing, it's still useable and easy to drive, regardless of what you think of the bodywork!!

some could argue that tuning a GT-R to the state of near destruction, when it becomes not even road useable is one way of ruining a skyline? who knows, certainly not my opinion, but it could be someones!!

as for car of the show, all weekend i kept with my original thought: R33 Drag-R, a car that's ocer 5 years old, that still looks cool as ever and has Sooo sooo much history behind it, especially with Max Power magazine.

But at the end of the day that's my view, im mega into my Jap Cars and a huge fan of Top Secret stuff, people who are newer into the modified scene won't know about the history behind Top Secret, and so wont appreciate in the way i and many of you do, which is a shame but it's the way it goes, hopefully the work Ben's doing will bring back some recognition to the TS name again!!

and with the Nemesis R33, look how much attention it's getting, good or bad []


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

BAD!!! your going to see alot more of this stuff as prices fall  nova/saxo chavs will see how much attention it gets from 15 year old girls and will want a peice of that action


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

I chatted with the owner and he sent me pictures of his car, before it went into the magazine. I told him that it wasn't my cup of tea, but each to there own. At the end of the day you do what *you want * with your car, as long as it makes *you* happy.  

End of!


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

if that car was a bird, it would be a flabby tart with too much makeup. someone somewhere would sh4g it, but im glad its not me that has to take it home!


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Booty-licious said:


> End of!


no thanks, i think we'll keep this debate going till it die's on its own not when you say it does


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL Cem,

I think I may be getting a bit soft in my old age !!    

I know what Steve is meaning. I say things how they are regardless of the consequences usually. But on the flip side of that I have to remember (as pointed out VERY bluntly recently) that people dont want me bashing on all the time about the rights and wrongs of the world. So I thought I would take a more moderate line this time. NOT because of the Nemesis connection - far from it as a few people who know whats happened over the last couple of years would confirm - but because the guy who owns it is an OK bloke, and at the end of the day he got exactly what HE wanted.

If this were Nemesis's demo car with tons of bling and no go it'd be toast, and most of you lot who know me know thats the truth. Just to repeat - I have no connection to Nemesis, and no longer even own a skyline so any work I had paid for has gone now as well. !!   

J.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

SteveN said:



> In that last pic it dont look like the wheels are right for the arches tho.
> 
> Infact, after looking at that pic for a long time, i think if the car was totally black, or silver, i think itd look VERY good.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Talking of which the metallicy flake one appears to be for sale now...spotted on autotrader:

1995 N Reg NISSAN SKYLINE GTR 33 SPECIAL
2 Doors, Manual 5 speed, Coupe, Petrol, 51,000 miles, Metallic Purple, MOT-08-2005. ABS, Air conditioning, Alloy wheels, Anti theft system, Body kit, CD Multichanger, Central locking, Chrome wheels, Colour coding - Body, Colour coding - Interior, DVD, Electric mirrors, Electric windows, Foglights, Front armrest, Head restraints, Leather upholstery, Immobiliser, Locking wheel nuts, Metallic paintwork, Pearlescent paint, Power assisted steering, Remote locking, Sideskirts, Spoiler, Sports seats, TV. THIS CAR HAS HAD 110,OOO SPENT ON IT AND IS ADVETIZED AS MAX CAR OF THE YEAR IT HAS 700 BHP BUT WITH ENGINE MAN/CHIP WILL TAKE IT TO 1,OOO BHP, THIS CAR IS A ONE OFF. £35,995. 

Whitehall Vehicle SalesDealer's Website 
Tel: 01206 861994 or 01206 861999


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Liam said:


> no thanks, i think we'll keep this debate going till it die's on its own not when you say it does


I don't like your tone and there is NO need to be rude!  

When I said "end of" that was to end my comment and NOT the thread.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> Talking of which the metallicy flake one appears to be for sale now...spotted on autotrader:
> 
> 1995 N Reg NISSAN SKYLINE GTR 33 SPECIAL
> 2 Doors, Manual 5 speed, Coupe, Petrol, 51,000 miles, Metallic Purple, MOT-08-2005. ABS, Air conditioning, Alloy wheels, Anti theft system, Body kit, CD Multichanger, Central locking, Chrome wheels, Colour coding - Body, Colour coding - Interior, DVD, Electric mirrors, Electric windows, Foglights, Front armrest, Head restraints, Leather upholstery, Immobiliser, Locking wheel nuts, Metallic paintwork, Pearlescent paint, Power assisted steering, Remote locking, Sideskirts, Spoiler, Sports seats, TV. THIS CAR HAS HAD 110,OOO SPENT ON IT AND IS ADVETIZED AS MAX CAR OF THE YEAR IT HAS 700 BHP BUT WITH ENGINE MAN/CHIP WILL TAKE IT TO 1,OOO BHP, THIS CAR IS A ONE OFF. £35,995.
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

> THIS CAR HAS HAD 110,OOO SPENT ON IT


Hah - sure.


> IT HAS 700 BHP BUT WITH ENGINE MAN/CHIP WILL TAKE IT TO 1,OOO BHP


Like my mate down the pub.


> THIS CAR IS A ONE OFF


No doubt there...


----------



## spudgun (Sep 3, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> Talking of which the metallicy flake one appears to be for sale now...spotted on autotrader:
> 
> 1995 N Reg NISSAN SKYLINE GTR 33 SPECIAL
> 2 Doors, Manual 5 speed, Coupe, Petrol, 51,000 miles, Metallic Purple, MOT-08-2005. ABS, Air conditioning, Alloy wheels, Anti theft system, Body kit, CD Multichanger, Central locking, Chrome wheels, Colour coding - Body, Colour coding - Interior, DVD, Electric mirrors, Electric windows, Foglights, Front armrest, Head restraints, Leather upholstery, Immobiliser, Locking wheel nuts, Metallic paintwork, Pearlescent paint, Power assisted steering, Remote locking, Sideskirts, Spoiler, Sports seats, TV. THIS CAR HAS HAD 110,OOO SPENT ON IT AND IS ADVETIZED AS MAX CAR OF THE YEAR IT HAS 700 BHP BUT WITH ENGINE MAN/CHIP WILL TAKE IT TO 1,OOO BHP, THIS CAR IS A ONE OFF. £35,995.
> ...



i see thats a colchester number, is that the gbh r33?


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> 1995 N Reg NISSAN SKYLINE GTR 33 SPECIAL
> 2 Doors, Manual 5 speed, Coupe, Petrol, 51,000 miles, Metallic Purple, MOT-08-2005. ABS, Air conditioning, Alloy wheels, Anti theft system, Body kit, CD Multichanger, Central locking, Chrome wheels, Colour coding - Body, Colour coding - Interior, DVD, Electric mirrors, Electric windows, Foglights, Front armrest, Head restraints, Leather upholstery, Immobiliser, Locking wheel nuts, Metallic paintwork, Pearlescent paint, Power assisted steering, Remote locking, Sideskirts, Spoiler, Sports seats, TV. THIS CAR HAS HAD 110,OOO SPENT ON IT AND IS ADVETIZED AS MAX CAR OF THE YEAR IT HAS 700 BHP BUT WITH ENGINE MAN/CHIP WILL TAKE IT TO 1,OOO BHP, THIS CAR IS A ONE OFF. £35,995.
> 
> Whitehall Vehicle SalesDealer's Website
> Tel: 01206 861994 or 01206 861999


You'd think that after all that waffle he wouldn't mind typing "engine management chip" instead of "ENGINE MAN/CHIP". Hehehe...

Oh - and he said "metallic" twice. What do I win??  

Jim


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

gotta say i really DONT like that at all. another freak from nemesis.


(And ease up on the saxo bashing,not all of us are chav/boy racers/twats)


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Its got nothing to do with Nemesis !!!

Its GBH Motorsports demo car, Bob plans to focus the next car on track ability now he's done the attention grabbing thing.

They are both good places that came from the ashes of Dragon Autosport, and are effectively sworn rivals.

J.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

I feel sick. 
Bastardised.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well I bought Max Power last night to get a better look.

 

Close up I could get my hand in some of those gaps.  
Is it me or does the gap between the bonnet and front grill look enormous?
T


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well I bought Max Power last night to get a better look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its probably an engine cooling vent.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

liquidculture said:


> Its probably an engine cooling vent.


----------



## jetskidia (May 14, 2002)

*Hi*

Hi and avatar test :smokin:


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

it's fashion, thats all just plain and simple, in 12 months time it will be cast aside or given a new coat of paint, i just wonder what sort of response it would have generated in a solid colour such as white or champion blue, and was running nismo lm wheels, maybe some one could photoshop it, bet it would be totally different, it looks lairey 'cus thats what the owner wanted, after all it is his car, he's very happy no doubt, if the creators (nemisis ?) were that unhappy i'm sure they wouldn't have released thier sunstrip, it has done what it was meant to do, ie make the owner happy with the attention, and to create an awareness of the creators,
why let it create so much fuss? in a little while this forum is going to fragment, if anyone dares stray from the 'norm' (and who says what that is) in terms of styling they get roasted.
just imagine if the owner of this car comes up to you one day and says of your car "wow, thats is a really nice immaculate skyline you have there" are you going to accept his compliment with good grace, and say "cheers mate" or are you going to tell him he "wouldn't know a good one if saw it" ? it's just personal choice/fashion, really not worth the fuss


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

gertmuppet said:


> it's fashion, thats all just plain and simple, in 12 months time it will be cast aside or given a new coat of paint, i just wonder what sort of response it would have generated in a solid colour such as white or champion blue, and was running nismo lm wheels, maybe some one could photoshop it, bet it would be totally different, it looks lairey 'cus thats what the owner wanted, after all it is his car, he's very happy no doubt, if the creators (nemisis ?) were that unhappy i'm sure they wouldn't have released thier sunstrip, it has done what it was meant to do, ie make the owner happy with the attention, and to create an awareness of the creators,
> why let it create so much fuss? in a little while this forum is going to fragment, if anyone dares stray from the 'norm' (and who says what that is) in terms of styling they get roasted.
> just imagine if the owner of this car comes up to you one day and says of your car "wow, thats is a really nice immaculate skyline you have there" are you going to accept his compliment with good grace, and say "cheers mate" or are you going to tell him he "wouldn't know a good one if saw it" ? it's just personal choice/fashion, really not worth the fuss


Thats all very well, but 'fashionable' work can still be done to a high standard, theres no excuse for bad panel fit and general bad finish to the job!

Alex B


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

It *does* look lairy, it *is* over the top, and I'm sure the owner is happy with the attention. It belongs on barryboys.co.uk, plain and simple.

To give some contrast, take Andy B's R34 - now with the vinyl its a bit too much for my shy nature , but - in my opinion - its an example of how it should be done, if you're going to take it to that level and build a show Skyline.

This Nemesis car - the paintjob, the massively o.t.t ill-fitting bodykit - everything about it is wrong.


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes that is truely awfull, lol. Get a look at the arches it looks as it he has nailed them on the GTR. Mind you the veilside kit can look good when smoothed, GBH motorsports 900bhp GTR is fantastic


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

the rainbow effect paint jobby one only thought, this is grotesque


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

*Tripe!*



> IT HAS 700 BHP BUT WITH ENGINE MAN/CHIP WILL TAKE IT TO 1,OOO BHP


I've heard of (with lovely colours):

Abbey Motorsport
GT-ARt
Option Motorsport
Top Secret

But I've never heard of "ENGINE MAN". Is he new?  

On a closing note, I think that the "colourful" 33's that appeared recently in these mags (whilst appealing to some no doubt) are a travesty to the name Skyline and are simply following in the footsteps of the many ruined BMWs etc that sometimes grace the pages of Lax Bowels. Tune the engine if it floats your boat but Nissan/Prince spent many many pound coins getting the bodywork spot on for handling/cooling/etc as possible* and the first thing the Max Flower posse do is stick plastic bits to it. Don't get me wrong, Veilside kits look nice but you never see a combat style car in a JGTC etc race. 

* come on, it couldn't purposefully look _that_ ugly 

*Spudgun*
if that car was a bird, it would be a flabby tart with too much makeup. someone somewhere would sh4g it, but im glad its not me that has to take it home! 
Fantastic! lol!


----------

